# Weimaraner



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Any experience with this breed. We have hunted with with our Springer and a wirehair for the last couple years. We are looking at getting a new pup. I have heard rumors that the breed has been losing its hunting abilities. Are there some good ones out there? Anyone got any breeder names? Any other advice on some pretty, good hunting dogs. If you guys have any advice that would be great, otherwise we will probably get another Springer.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

What will you be huntin with this dog?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

unless you look very hard for hunting stock they are a very low percentage breed as bird dogs.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We hunt a lot of grouse and pheasants. We love having a flusher for pheasants when they won't stand still. We like a springer because she can hunt both waterfowl and upland game. Actually, now that I'm thinking about it I think another springer might be the best idea.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Its hard to beat a good lab for field or water they are a well rounded dog and i think one of the best family dogs too. you can find good lab pups all over the place they are easy to come by and i think one of the easiest to train but thats just my 2cents.

good luck with whatever you deside.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have only hunted behind one, and that one was as dumb as a box a rocks. Can't totaly blame the dog, I think the training was minimum.

I have once heard a guy tell me that God made Weimaraners good looking dogs because people wouldn't own them for their hunting ability alone.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Let me start by saying I own a Weim and I am very biased. Ok, not withstanding my disclosures, Weims are great dogs!

If you really want to find a good hunting Weim you can definately find one. You may just have to do some serious traveling and a lot of research. I wasn't interested in getting a rock star hunting dog, but got lucky in the fact that my dog is a good hunter. I bought Remmi from a farmer/rancher that had a litter with his female (good hunter) and a proven stud Weim.

Please research the breed carefully though. Make sure you have time for the dog. They need soft training, need to be in the family, need a lot of early exposure to strangers (2 legged and 4 legged) so they don't get to protective.

PM me if you want more specifics.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Neighbor has one from supposed hunting stock with absolutely no pointing instinct at all from day one. This dog does have a nose on her though and is a decent flusher, but not what my neighbor was looking to get. He is attached to this dog, and did put in some training time and can't get rid of her, but no pointing instinct. She is a little sharp with strangers as well. Still gives my the once over everytime I step into the yard. From what I've seen (1) not the dog for the majority, and she kind of fits the bad rap they have obtained over the years. I'll still say this about her she is a bird finder.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The last issue of GUNDOG had a great article about this breed. It would be a good start for you. Later...

mike


----------

